
Ask HN: Recurring payments for static pages - danieka
Hi, I&#x27;m in the process of building a static page where we want to make it possible for users to give a monthly gift. If it is possible I would like to avoid setting up a back end so I&#x27;m looking for a SaaS that I can embed on my static page to start charging recurring payments. Do you  know of any such solution?<p>Thanks!
======
Artemix
You have some services made to support creators, like "Buy me a coffee" or
Patreon

------
cimmanom
PayPal?

